# Tera Performance?



## Atomtoaster (16. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich hab mir Montag Tera gekauft - die Performance ist jedoch unter aller sau.

Ich scheine nicht der einzige mit dem Problem zu sein, aber bei sovielen angeblichen Lösungen zerhau ich mir die .ini wohl eher komplett, bevor ich es zum laufen bekomme.

Ich denke mein System reicht aus, steht in der Sig.

Das ganze ist so gut wie unabhängig der Grafikeinstellungen, ausserdem sind CPU und GPU immer unter 50% Last dabei. Irgendwas bremst gewaltig, aber ich hab keine Ahnung was.

Ich hoffe das man sich hier ein wenig austauschen kann, hab ja immerhin Geld für's Spiel bezahlt und so macht es leider keinen Spaß.


----------

